# Emergency move to diff state..help!



## GunnerB (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello fellow electrical peeps! This is my first post so please bare with me. Here’s my situation..I landed in San Diego with the navy. Got out and was indentured into the union as a CW2 and a couple years later was accepted into the apprenticeship. I just finished up my 3rd year. However my grandmother has fallen ill with dimensia and it’s quite progressive. My family needs my help and I desperately want to be there for her remaining time. My family is in Oregon (where I was raised) and I’m looking to move within the next couple of months. I’ve inquired transferring my apprenticeship, which seems to be a lengthy process with no guaruntees. Is there any advice on how I could make this move and continue working as an electrician in one way or another? I’m just looking to be able to make ok money, either until my transfer is approved or I find a different career (hopefully won’t need to) thank you in advance and this site is AWESOME btw!


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I can't tell you much from North of the border other than to wish you luck and good on you for stepping up to take care of your family. 
I'm sure it will work out for you.

Tim


----------

